

Here it is, the next big thing: K-Com - mitchie_luna
http://www.aardvark.co.nz/daily/2012/0222.shtml#continue

======
meddlepal
Cool idea, but I think it would just shift the target from the consumer to the
manufacturer. There is no way a sensible manufacturer is going to build one of
these if they can be held liable (IANAL - I don't know if that is possible
given current U.S. law, but I don't really doubt the governments ability to
misapply laws or write new ones in an attempt to stop the proliferation of
something like this.)for creating a device essentially designed to aid
copyright infringement.

------
spobo
There already is an anonymous internet and it's called Tor. Which is great
under regimes where the internet is heavily monitored like china or iran/iraq
etc. journalists use it all the time :)

------
majmun
soon after that there will be law for everyone that is found to be requesting
items to download of certain hash, will be in trouble.

anyway this is cool idea and probably can be used for other thing besides
pirating.

